
Ask HN: How to help non-technical designers work with CSS? - oblomovshchina
One of my coworkers is a graphic designer&#x2F;illustrator kind of guy. He knows colors and how to draw and how to make things look neat and ordered, but he lacks an explicit understanding of UX and the technical knowledge to work with CSS. Lately, he has expressed an interest in wanting to help me with the styling of websites, which I would welcome, since I am not a visual person.<p>I would be grateful if you guys could recommend some resources (books, websites, etc) that I could give my designer friend to help him get started with understanding CSS and understand UX&#x2F;UI patterns.<p>Maybe even a WYSIWYG app he could use while we transition him to directly dealing with the css files. I&#x27;m looking for a kind of friendlier Chrome DevTools he could fire up, not something like Dreamweave.<p>Thanks.
======
Nilef
A really good way (for me anyway) was to start by using a tool like
Webflow.com - It's visually designing websites, but using proper CSS concepts
(flexbox, margin, padding etc.) - and so teaches the building blocks at a very
accessible and productive level

~~~
oblomovshchina
Thank you. This is more or less perfect for my purposes.

------
0bit
“CSS In Depth” from Manning[0] is an excellent resource to learn how to go
from unstyled pages to properly styled ones.

[0]: [https://www.manning.com/books/css-in-
depth](https://www.manning.com/books/css-in-depth)

------
headsclouds
Similar to Webflow — which is an excellent intro to styling websites for non-
technical folks — there's a WordPress plugin called Oxygen[1] which I really
recommend checking out as it is more-less the same as Webflow, just built on
top of WordPress which you can use locally, or whatever.

[1]: [https://oxygenbuilder.com/](https://oxygenbuilder.com/)

~~~
oblomovshchina
Thank you, friend. I’ll look into this.

------
justusthane
Does he want to learn CSS? I'm neither a front-end dev nor a designer, but I
think typically how this would go is he would design the site in some sort of
mockup software (or even Photoshop, if that's what he's comfortable with), and
then it's your job to build that into a website.

------
throwaway13000
[https://cssbattle.dev/](https://cssbattle.dev/)

This is good for practice. Was on HN two days ago.

